

Angst floods social networks - razorburn
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2010/12/angst_floods_so.php

======
lwhi
_"The two allocate a few moments to check-in on Foursquare or snap a quick
picture, but then put their phones away."_

This doesn't sound like behaviour of two people who are trying to shun
technology; the situation sounds more a akin to a couple of alcoholics who'll
look the other way whilst self-medicating.

~~~
malloreon
Agreed, if you feel the need to alert your friends whenever you arrive
somewhere, or take a picture to commemorate tonight's dinner, you're
definitely in no danger of going off the tech-grid.

------
shib71
People have been managing their intimate/public time like this for decades. I
feel like this guy dug up an article out of an old newspaper (or magazine) and
replaced some words with "social network".

